# Hearing back after pre-employment exam



## savorvrymoment (Aug 9, 2021)

I'm a new-ish coder madly applying to positions trying to get my foot in the door, and I recently got a bite to take an OP pre-employment exam.  It has only been a couple of days since taking the exam so I know I am being premature in expecting to hear back already, especially including the weekend, but I'm obviously anxious.  How long does it generally take after testing before hearing back from the company, or at least getting the score?


----------



## twizzle (Aug 9, 2021)

I've waited 2 weeks sometimes, and other times I never heard back. Bare in mind you (likely) won't be the only person taking the test.


----------



## csperoni (Aug 9, 2021)

This could vary greatly from employer to employer, and even from hiring manager to hiring manager within the same organization.  
Just like with initial interviews - some may tell you immediately if you are moving on or not moving on, some will send you an e-mail 2 weeks later, and some you will never hear from again even if you contact them.  
Whenever I do hiring, if I don't know immediately during the interview, I try to let people know within 2 weeks of an interview whether or not they made the short list as a courtesy.  But there is no real standard from what I have seen and experienced.


----------



## Alexis2687 (Aug 27, 2021)

savorvrymoment said:


> I'm a new-ish coder madly applying to positions trying to get my foot in the door, and I recently got a bite to take an OP pre-employment exam.  It has only been a couple of days since taking the exam so I know I am being premature in expecting to hear back already, especially including the weekend, but I'm obviously anxious.  How long does it generally take after testing before hearing back from the company, or at least getting the score?


I agree with everyone here- it does vary. In the meantime if you have the email of your recruiter or hiring manager who you interviewed with, it may be good to send a Thank you email. Expressing your continued interest in the role, and your appreciation for them reaching out to you/completing the exam. This can help them refresh memory on your candidacy without directly asking " have you hired yet". Thank you emails- can open up communication in an easy way. 

Best of luck!


----------

